

Ask HN: Coworking Space London (31/7, 1/8) - edstartup

Hi,<p>2 of us will be working on our startup in London (online tutoring&#x2F;education) on the above dates. Does anyone know the best place to find good working space with internet&#x2F;etc. in London?<p>Is anyone involved in a start-up that might be interested in having us for a couple days?<p>I&#x27;m sure in future we&#x27;ll be able to return the favour for others.<p>Cheers.
======
tower10
I run Techspace London ([http://techspace.co](http://techspace.co)). We have
coworking spaces for tech startups near the Old Street roundabout. Contact me
through the website - we can probably accommodate you for a couple of days.

------
NickPollard
Both Google and Mozilla have co-working spaces in London, you might try them:

* [https://www.campuslondon.com/](https://www.campuslondon.com/) * [https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contact/spaces/london/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contact/spaces/london/)

There's a variety of other places around, especially in the Old
Street/Shoreditch area. I'm sure there's a lot of startups who would be
willing to host you too.

Depending on your needs, there's also places like the British Library which
have wi-fi and quiet space to work.

~~~
edstartup
Thanks - I've signed up for Campus London. It looks pretty good. I could not
see where to sign up for the Mozilla office space though.

~~~
jwblackwell
Campus london is a good place to hangout, but you need to get there quite
early to get a space in the cafe as it gets busy and therefore can also be
quite noisy.

------
nathell
There are also three Impact Hubs, in Westminster, King's Cross and Islington
[1].

If you have an eduroam account (most likely by virtue of being a student, not
necessarily of a UK uni -- my Warsaw University alumnus account works), then
the LSE library is also a very nice place to hang around. Cheap on-site
coffee, too. (Edit: probably not good for a startup though as it's harder to
talk freely.)

[1]: [http://westminster.impacthub.net](http://westminster.impacthub.net)

------
JWimbletech
I am a representative of Wimbletech
[http://www.wimbletech.com](http://www.wimbletech.com) a community interest
company offering affordable co-working space. We have desks available in our
SW19 venue but places are limited. Please send an email to
javier@wimbletech.com for enquiries.

------
matwiemann
You can find a list of coworking spaces in London with reviews on Good
Coworking.
[https://goodcoworking.com/cities/london](https://goodcoworking.com/cities/london)
It also shows you who works from these coworking spaces so you can find spaces
with a community that is of interest to you.

------
2D
Campus London has a kind of communal space downstairs but the coworking is
through techhub: [http://www.techhub.com/](http://www.techhub.com/) Might help
if you are going to be in and around Europe as a few hotdesk options... My fav
place to work is Barbican library but not been there in ages.

------
iamwithnail
There's also www.jointheofficeclub.com, which is a short train ride (19min)
from shoreditch, but very laid back and very friendly. It's also in Peckham,
which has loads of fun stuff and good transport links. :) not your usual
suggestions, but maybe that's a bonus.

------
scottpenrose
WeWork is opening a space in London. Check it out at
[http://www.wework.com/location/south-
bank/](http://www.wework.com/location/south-bank/)

------
sycren
Have a look at Launch Pad Labs, a minute north of Old Street roundabout. Costs
range from £0 - £200 dependent on circumstances and time per month. They also
offer mentor and financial support.

www.launchpadlabs.co.uk

------
dawson
My friends developed this website
[http://www.tower10.com/](http://www.tower10.com/) which aggregates coworking
spaces and offices in Shoreditch.

------
katchja
Come and try Huckletree for a day. I'm community manager there. Happy to help
out. [http://www.huckletree.com/](http://www.huckletree.com/)

------
matthewrudy
There are enough coffee shops around Shoreditch with good. wifi and power
sockets.

I'd recommend Guardian Coffee and the Ace Hotel.

------
infinity0
Timberyard is a great coffee shop near Old Street. It's quite usual to see
many people working on laptops there.

